# doncaster dome show



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

hi me and some of my mates are going to the doncaster show in june, whats the details on the one on the 8th? cheers


----------



## Snake_Pliskin (Apr 7, 2008)

ahh is it the 8th june then? i wana go but wasnt sure on the dates etc!


----------



## rob-stl-07 (Jun 3, 2007)

anyone kno?


----------



## biglad52002 (Mar 9, 2007)

8th of june mate at doncaster dome starts about 1030 ish i think
ill be there so you can say hi lol

hope this helps

cheers 

Paul


----------



## Graz (Dec 7, 2006)

whats ihs like for te invert side of things? anyone shed somne light ?


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

last years june wasnt much there invert wise but a lot more in september. i will be there.

hopefully the bloke who for last two shows has been front left of doors takes some scorps again as i want a couple more:whistling2:

daniel


----------



## cactusfat (Dec 19, 2007)

Is this the right venue guys?:
Doncaster Dome at Doncaster Lakeside


----------



## CaseyM (Nov 8, 2006)

cactusfat said:


> Is this the right venue guys?:
> Doncaster Dome at Doncaster Lakeside


Yup thats the one : victory:


----------



## cactusfat (Dec 19, 2007)

Theres no mention of a rep show on the site!!!!


----------



## kingsnake (Mar 23, 2007)

*Ihs Show Doncaster*

Make sure you're a member of the IHS otherwise you wont be allowed to sell anything at this show!


----------



## captaincarot (Mar 20, 2008)

can you still go and buy if you're not in the IHS.
and is there a decent froggy selection there


----------



## kingsnake (Mar 23, 2007)

Anybody can pay the £5 entrance fee to get in


----------



## captaincarot (Mar 20, 2008)

kingsnake said:


> Anybody can pay the £5 entrance fee to get in


 
wooohoooooooooo!!!!!
i'm going then!


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

kingsnake said:


> Anybody can pay the £5 entrance fee to get in


 
wrong, members only


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

Dirtydozen said:


> wrong, members only


since when??


----------



## captaincarot (Mar 20, 2008)

Dirtydozen said:


> wrong, members only


are you sure.
i've booked the day off work now!!!


----------



## jav07 (Apr 20, 2006)

captaincarot said:


> are you sure.
> i've booked the day off work now!!!


the show is open to members of the public same as last year......you need to be a member to book tables


----------



## captaincarot (Mar 20, 2008)

jav07 said:


> the show is open to members of the public same as last year......you need to be a member to book tables


that's the impression that i had. good am going then.
it will be my first show. 
and i'm mainly going to have a good nose round at the animals, but am hoping that there's going to be a few frog breeders there. i should have a couple of empty vivs that need things to live in them by then.


----------



## Sarracenia (Mar 20, 2008)

If I remember rightly, the Doncaster show in September only had 1, maybe 2 tables of froggys (most of which were Dendrobates tinctorius/azureus). There were a couple of pairs of Red-Eye Tree Frogs and some Fire bellies (I think). Just basic amphibians in my opinion. Obviously, there are bound to be more frogs this year, but I wouldn't expect particularly odd or rare ones to be there. You'll never know until you get there, I suppose.


----------



## The Fool (Aug 23, 2007)

For anyone visiting the Doncaster show, for some animals (the care is less than perfect for others) a trip to 'Markham Grange Nurseries' in Brodsworth is also worth it, often stocking Jungles, some time ago a Timor Python, and lots of lizards,inverts,snakes,and frogs. 

Do a google search.


----------



## evilangel (Jul 7, 2007)

i'd recomend them for sure had sum super tame water monitors​


----------



## Kami22 (Apr 21, 2008)

Haha I got my beardie from there at a very reasonable price and shes a stunner! would def recommend it to anyone


----------



## xclairex (Apr 9, 2008)

Hey, I'm rather interested in going here can anyone tell me the times and anymore information as i have never been to a show before so i dont know too much about them, thanks : victory:


----------



## Siman (Apr 12, 2008)

Bump because i'd like to go  : victory:


----------



## elrond (Dec 18, 2007)

iam defo doing and the best thing i dont need to use a holiday ,its 1 of my days off, never been before is there and chams ? and if so species?

Aaron


----------



## byglady (Jun 9, 2007)

you can still go to the show if your not a member


----------



## Sarracenia (Mar 20, 2008)

Actually, I found a fair amount of Chameleons when I went. there were a lot of baby Yemens, and half a dozen or so Panthers and very good ones at that. I think they were adults though.


----------

